# Welcher Softwareentwicklungsprozess ist das?



## Guest (3. Feb 2008)

Hi,

im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit habe ich eine Software entwickelt. Ich möchte gerne rückwirkend beschreiben, was für ein Softwareentwicklungsprozess dabei zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Den hab ich mir vorher natürlich nicht vorher überlegt.

Ziel der Arbeit war die Entwicklung einer Software, die die Beziehungen zwischen verschiedenen Objekten in einer Datenbank analysiert, darstellt und gewisse Ähnlichkeiten berechnet. Dabei war nicht genau vorgegeben, wie die Analyse stattfinden oder die Ähnlichkeit berechnet werden soll. Das konnte ich selbst evaluieren.

Der Ablauf:
* Vorgegeben war eine Datenbankstruktur.
* Ich habe einige Prinzipien in wissenschaftliche Arbeiten gelesen
* Ich habe dann einfach einige der Prinzipien losprogrammiert und geschaut, ob die Ergebnisse das sind, was ich gerne haben möchte. Also Trial and Error.
* Daran hab ich herumgeschraubt und teilweise Sachen wieder verworfen. Gleichzeitig habe ich Anregungen von meinem Betreuer umgesetzt.
* Was mir davon am besten gefallen hat, habe ich zu einem Gesamtprodukt zusammengeschustert.
* Getestet wurde das ganze noch nicht. Ist also als Prototyp anzusehen.

Also das ist wohl ein agiler Entwicklungsprozess, oder nicht? Aber agile Entwicklung wird ja auch nochmal unterteilt. Passt da "Rapid Application Development"? Oder "Feature Driven Development"? Das ist mir irgendwie nicht so ganz klar. Man könnte es vielleicht auch als Art von "Extreme Programming" bezeichnen, aber ich war ja ganz alleine und JUnit Tests hab ich auch nicht...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Anregungen geben könntet.


----------



## Jango (4. Feb 2008)

Viel Gelaber - null Gehalt!
Was willst du wirklich?
Manche Leute hier sind stolze Besitzer eines gut funktionierenden Gehirns und haben solche Bettelbriefe satt!


----------



## Bananarama (4. Feb 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel Gelaber - null Gehalt!
> Was willst du wirklich?
> Manche Leute hier sind stolze Besitzer eines gut funktionierenden Gehirns und haben solche Bettelbriefe satt!



 :autsch: 

Ich glaub das braucht jemand einen Kaffee, ... oder zwei 



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Anregungen geben könntet.



Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du drauf los programmiert, die Ergebnisse dann deinem Betreuer oder dir selbst vorgestellt und anhand des Resultates weiter drann "rumgeschraubt" oder aber halt verworfen? Ich würde sowas schon im Bereich "Rapid Application Development" einordnen. 

Hoffe mal das hilft dir weiter


----------



## schalentier (4. Feb 2008)

> Ich habe dann einfach einige der Prinzipien losprogrammiert[...]
> [...]ich herumgeschraubt und teilweise Sachen wieder verworfen[...]
> [...]zu einem Gesamtprodukt zusammengeschustert[...]



Evtl liegts nur an deinen drastischen Formulierungen, aber so hat das mit Softwareentwicklung nichts zu tun. Also gibts auch keinen Namen fuer dein Vorgehen, ausser wie du bereits selbst geschrieben hast: Trial and Error. 

Umgangssprachlich sagt man auch "hacken" dazu. 

Ich wuerd' zum Prozess selbst gar nichts schreiben. Ausserdem gehts doch in Diplomarbeiten eher um das Theoretische, der praktische Teil is IMHO eher als Zugabe aufzufassen. Und da haste dir halt einen Wegwerf-Prototypen (vergl. "Der Pragmatische Programmierer") gehackt.


----------



## tfa (4. Feb 2008)

> Ich habe dann einfach einige der Prinzipien losprogrammiert[...]
> [...]ich herumgeschraubt und teilweise Sachen wieder verworfen[...]
> [...]zu einem Gesamtprodukt zusammengeschustert[...]


Ganz wie im richtigen Leben. Und dabei sagt man immer, es gäbe keine praxisnahe Ausbildung an den Unis....


----------



## ARadauer (4. Feb 2008)

naja ganz so schlimm ist es im richtigen leben auch wider nicht.


----------

